# Which jacket goes the coolest with the Ride DH?



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

:handinface:

Seriously though man, just get what you like. Don't worry about what everyone thinks is cool, your the only one that's going to be wearing it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

CapitaRider said:


> :handinface:
> 
> Seriously though man, just get what you like. Don't worry about what everyone thinks is cool, your the only one that's going to be wearing it.


I believe you were looking for


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

You really do not need to match your board to your jacket. It's stupid.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Trying to match your jacket to your snowboard has to be the most contrived thing i've ever heard of. Thats like the Burton outerwear that has matching pants and jacket that compliment the topsheet on their Custom board.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you a female Sera?

Your probably not going to find many people here willing to help you with a fashion tip.... This site mostly consists of people that chose performance and function, over looks.

And sorry Sera, wish I could help but I don't know any coats off the top of my head that would match those colors. But I can tell you that I personally like DC clothing. I prefer lighter gear and layer up underneath, and DC seems to have a lot of lighter gear with little things that make life easier engineered into their gear.

Shayboarder.com has some info on some outerwear companies that you may not know exist. Might want to take your hunt to her site and branch out from there.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Are you a female Sera?
> 
> Your probably not going to find many people here willing to help you with a fashion tip.... This site mostly consists of people that chose performance and function, over looks.
> 
> ...


The DH is a mens board...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

bakesale said:


> The DH is a mens board...


I know....

But the name sounds like it could be a girl, so figured I would ask. That could also be part of the concern about gear matching color wise.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> I know....
> 
> But the name sounds like it could be a girl, so figured I would ask. That could also be part of the concern about gear matching color wise.


Based upon the poor grammar and the oddity of the question; I think it's just an insecure teenage boy who want's to make sure he looks legit but has no idea how to do it.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

way to be friendly and welcoming fellas.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nos said:


> way to be friendly and welcoming fellas.


its what we do here.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

T.J. said:


> its what we do here.


Yeah I am not a fan of the incessant hating on message boards but I am with everyone on this one. Who seriously cares about matching their jacket to the board?? It honestly boggles my mind that someone would even ask that question. I guess if he is under say 15 then it is ok but we should help him to realize it is lame to do that (or at least to ask)


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

T.J. said:


> its what we do here.


It's been much worse lately. Being nice to people has been one of the things that's made this board so rad, but some people are losing grip with that. Not rad


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

In all honesty Moderators need to take control of the Forum,this shit is getting out of hand when someone posts something and some one else rags on them. Several threads are geeting out of control with the name calling and bashing... And to the original poster, "No" matching your clothe to your gear is overkill, just do you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Alright cool, thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I suggest shopping at the Flannel Mans store to find the matching piece of outerwear you seek.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Fashion is a bit of a touchy topic.. then again, so are a lot of other things here 

Having said that, dont expect us to do your homework for you. Find some jackets that you like and we'll help you reach a decision that exceeds the aesthetic values of the jackets your presented. Seems like you've gotten a healthy dose of sarcasm so Ill help you out a bit.
You might want to look into Special Blend, they have some cool jackets.
Signature - Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call
Utility - Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call
Control - Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call
theres a ton of jackets, but ill let you look through the rest.

you could even do a jacket like this
DC Snowboarding Products
with a pant like this
Annex - Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call

At the end of the day its about what you like best. Everyone has a different idea of what looks good, though I do agree that matching your jacket to your board might be a bit much. 

Other brands you can check out: Volcom, DC, Element, Ride, Nomis etc


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

snowboard.com version 2.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

laz167 said:


> In all honesty Moderators need to take control of the Forum,this shit is getting out of hand when someone posts something and some one else rags on them. Several threads are geeting out of control with the name calling and bashing... And to the original poster, "No" matching your clothe to your gear is overkill, just do you.


Fashion will always be a topic full of hate no matter how much you moderate it, very opinion based topic.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Method said:


> snowboard.com version 2.


I honestly dont EVER remember sb.com being hammered with this many stupid "what color jacket should i get" questions. Dont get me wrong, there were a lot of stupid posts...and people...but its getting bad around here.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is somewhat innocent enough. The thing that annoys me are the people who clearly do not bother searching at all before posting.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

the search thing gets me .. just my 2 cents haha 



THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

I think people are on edge after the tlatmdeh/sse9011 ordeal :laugh:.



dasenergi said:


> At the end of the day its about what you like best. Everyone has a different idea of what looks good.


@ OP: As was stated in previous posts, it's unwise to shop for a jacket with aesthetics as a primary goal. Obviously you want the jacket to look good to *you*, but the opinion other people form of you on the slope won't be based on whether your jacket matches your pants or board, and you won't care how you look if your nips fall off from the cold or your shit soaks up and your underwear becomes an ice prison.

If you're confident and able, it'll show in the way you handle the board and you could ride wearing a garbage bag with holes for your arms and still get respect. 

If you're just starting out, trying to gear up so that you look like you know what you're doing won't improve your riding or the perception people have of you, making dressing to impress a pointless endeavour, not to mention a generally embarrassing experience.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Fashion will always be a topic full of hate no matter how much you moderate it, very opinion based topic.


He's not just talking about fashion. There's several people getting away with being jerks to people and that will in fact steer them away from this site. Drama fuels forums a lot of the time, but drama fueled forums are only occupied by people who enjoy that stuff. And I hope it's curved before this place becomes a dump.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> He's not just talking about fashion. There's several people getting away with being jerks to people and that will in fact steer them away from this site. Drama fuels forums a lot of the time, but drama fueled forums are only occupied by people who enjoy that stuff. And I hope it's curved before this place becomes a dump.


i tend to agree. While this simple question may be a little bit ridiculous to ask, I dont think it warrants the kind of hostility it got. If you think its stupid, you dont really have to go out of your way to rag on someone. And also, everyone here seems to hate on anyone who has any interest in fashion while snowboarding, so i might suggest steering clear of the fashion section, maybe?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

ChubbyGuy said:


> i tend to agree. While this simple question may be a little bit ridiculous to ask, I dont think it warrants the kind of hostility it got. If you think its stupid, you dont really have to go out of your way to rag on someone. And also, everyone here seems to hate on anyone who has any interest in fashion while snowboarding, so i might suggest steering clear of the fashion section, maybe?



My momma always told me life is like a box of... wait... It was, If you don't have anything good to say then don't say anything at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

While we're helping to match outfits to boards.....Can someone please help me find a jacket that matches my new board? 


It's a joke people...just trying to lighten things up a bit.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

